

Have Twitter and Facebook killed long-form online journalism? - wtildesley
http://betakit.com/2012/04/02/postdesk-launches-long-form-online-journalism-platform

======
debacle
The low ratio of paragraphs to ads, piss-poor 'journalist' bloggers, poor
pagination decisions, and the sell out of the mass media certainly hasn't
helped.

